
How to Rewire Your Brain--And Vision - lobo_tuerto
https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/eyes-the-brain/200904/how-rewire-your-brain-and-vision
======
Shikadi
That's actually pretty interesting, I didn't know people could lack stereo
vision, and even more I didn't know the same people could get it with therapy.
Kind of reminds me of that one camera connected to a blind person's tongue
experiment, where the brain sort of noticed optical signals and re-routed them
to the vision parts of the brain. (Not a neuroscientist, I'm sure I said that
wrong :P)

